# Erfahrungen mit Seekarten per PDA mit GPS-Empfänger



## fishbrain (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

würde gerne mal mit euch besprechen, welche Erfahrungen ihr mit aufgerüsteten PDA/ Pocket-PC mit Kabel-GPS oder Bluetooth -GPS Empfänger gemacht habt. Habe kürzlich auf der Norwegenmesse in Berlin erfahren, dass es auf jeden Fall Sinn machen soll, ein vorhandenen Pocket-PC aufzurüsten, da die entsprechende Seekartensoftware bei weitem umfangreicher und detaillierter sein soll als bei den meisten preislich vergleichbaren GPS-Geräten. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Geräten bzw. mit der Software?
Sollte man doch lieber etwas mehr Geld ausgeben für ein normales Gerät?

MS


----------



## Lachsy (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Seekarten per PDA mit GPS-Empfänger*

mhhhhhhh, also wenn jemand ein PDA eh schon da hat, ist es ne sinnvolle ergänzung, obwohl beides Karten und die software nochmal ins Geld gehn.


Aber auch bei einem kartenplotter werden die karten extra gekauft.

Ich habe jetzt mal mein alten Jornada mit Seekarten bestückt. Ich werde ihn mit nach travemünde nehmen und mal schaun.

zusätzlich habe ich ein Sportrack Color mit der Bluenavsoftware. Ist als reserve für unseren lartenplotter gedacht.

Auf unserem boot arbeitet ein Standart Horizon als Kartenplotter



mfg Lachsy


----------



## a1er (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Seekarten per PDA mit GPS-Empfänger*

Hallo,
ich habe meinen Garmin iQue3600 (Auflösung 320 x 480) letztes Jahr mit Pathaway (80 EUR) aufgerüstet und gescannte Seekarten eingesetzt. Der Hauptnachteil aller pdas ist die Feuchtigkeitsempfindlichkeit. Ich habe eine passende, wasserdichte Tasche (Ortlieb) und alternativ eine PeliBox (Modell 1060) gekauft. Beides kostet jeweils ca. 30 EUR. Im Wasserdichten Beutel kann ich den Zusatzakku nicht anstecken und mit der Pelibox ist die Bedienung nicht mehr möglich. Hinzu kommt, daß das Diplay nicht gerade groß ist. Bei Pocket-PCs ist es noch kleiner.
Fazit: Ich habe mir viele Gedanken gemacht, viel Geld ausgegeben und dieses Jahr doch ein Echolot mit Kartenplotter (Lowrance LMS 480 M DF) gekauft.
Es ist halt ein Unterschied, ob ich die Seekarte zu Hause voller Vorfreude betrachte, oder sie auf schwankendem Boot bei schlechtem Wetter zum Navigieren einsetzten möchte.
Viele Grüße 
a1er


----------

